# Has anyone seen a lightweight 10ft canoe for sale?



## HOUSE

Hey, if anyone sees a 10ft canoe for sale, please send me a message. I've been searching for over a year now on Craigslist without any luck. I saw Kayak1979's post recently help him find a river kayak so I thought I'd reach out to OGF as well. I don't need anything fancy, I just need a light canoe to quickly deploy and paddle to a fishing spot this year...hopefully under 50 pounds or somethings I can drag a short distance without messing it up. People also mentioned a Native Ultimate which would be awesome, I just haven't seen one of those for sale either.

Thanks for any help with my search 

-House


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Have you ever considered a kayak? It's all the rage.

Whats your price range?


----------



## HOUSE

I'd like to keep it under 500 bucks.

-The only thing missing in my fleet of boats, kayaks and RIBs is a small canoe or something like the Native Ultimate. I'm trying to streamline things a bit for 2016. I want a canoe so I can have it pre-loaded in my truck and ready to rumble. I wont be fishing out of it - I'm just using it to cross a river to avoid some private property on the Big-O.


----------



## HOUSE

As to the kayak question - the NuCanoe Frontier 10 would be a good match but it's 80 pounds and well over $1000. The Native Ultimate 12 would also work at 60 pounds but I think it's in the $800 range.


----------



## derekdiruz

I've got an old town guide for sale... it's 11'9" long, regardless of buying mine or not, the reason I loved mine is because it's light enough I toss it on my shoulder and just carry it to where ever I need. I believe it's around the 50lb mark?


----------



## derekdiruz

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/solo/discovery_119/

except, mine is the Dick's Sporting Goods variant, and is camouflage patterned.


----------



## HOUSE

derekdiruz said:


> http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/solo/discovery_119/
> 
> except, mine is the Dick's Sporting Goods variant, and is camouflage patterned.


Oh wow, that canoe looks like it would be perfect! Can you stand up in that thing?


derekdiruz said:


> I've got an old town guide for sale... it's 11'9" long, regardless of buying mine or not, the reason I loved mine is because it's light enough I toss it on my shoulder and just carry it to where ever I need. I believe it's around the 50lb mark?


Oh wow, that looks like a really good fit for what I'm looking for. I could throw a backpack and 2 rods in that thing and go. I'll send you a PM shortly. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Why a canoe? I'd suggest a jackson Coosa.


----------



## Nubes

HOUSE said:


> Hey, if anyone sees a 10ft canoe for sale, please send me a message. I've been searching for over a year now on Craigslist without any luck. I saw Kayak1979's post recently help him find a river kayak so I thought I'd reach out to OGF as well. I don't need anything fancy, I just need a light canoe to quickly deploy and paddle to a fishing spot this year...hopefully under 50 pounds or somethings I can drag a short distance without messing it up. People also mentioned a Native Ultimate which would be awesome, I just haven't seen one of those for sale either.
> 
> Thanks for any help with my search
> 
> -House




Why a canoe?? to haul gear?? I have a 9ft sit inside kayak I could probably get rid of


----------



## streamstalker

monsterKAT11 said:


> Why a canoe? I'd suggest a jackson Coosa.


Great boat, but read his specs. This canoe is 30 pounds lighter, and I'm guessing about a third of the price he could get a used Coosa for.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

How tall are you? Also how much do you weigh? I might get rid of my SIK so I can upgrade.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

The joke was that HOUSE already has a Jackson Coosa SOT kayak, as his sig says. 

Honestly don't think he is really looking for anything other than a canoe!


----------



## streamstalker

How about a jon boat?


----------



## HOUSE

streamstalker said:


> How about a jon boat?


Stream - I'm getting trolled by my friends Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes up above. They all know I have a handful of boats already so they are just giving me a hard time. 

I want the canoe for some specific covert-ops fishing missions. I spoke to Derek on the phone and he has one up north that might be just the thing I need. Derek - I'll call you this week and follow up with you. Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies...except Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes. You guys are clowns, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> Stream - I'm getting trolled by my friends Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes up above. They all know I have a handful of boats already so they are just giving me a hard time.
> 
> I want the canoe for some specific covert-ops fishing missions. I spoke to Derek on the phone and he has one up north that might be just the thing I need. Derek - I'll call you this week and follow up with you. Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies...except Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes. You guys are clowns, lol.


YOU HAVE A YAK????


----------



## jmpmstr1998

My neighbor has a canoe they don't use. I'll talk to them when I get home Friday.


----------



## streamstalker

HOUSE said:


> Stream - I'm getting trolled by my friends Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes up above. They all know I have a handful of boats already so they are just giving me a hard time.
> 
> I want the canoe for some specific covert-ops fishing missions. I spoke to Derek on the phone and he has one up north that might be just the thing I need. Derek - I'll call you this week and follow up with you. Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies...except Flannel, MonsterKat, and Nubes. You guys are clowns, lol.


Catamaran?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

streamstalker said:


> Catamaran?


I agree that there are better options than a canoe. I tried to talk him into either of these but he's just not having it.










What is more covert than blending in with a gaggle of geese on the water?

Or riding in style:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> I agree that there are better options than a canoe. I tried to talk him into either of these but he's just not having it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more covert than blending in with a gaggle of geese on the water?
> 
> Or riding in style:


Now that's a ride


----------



## streamstalker

montagc said:


> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/5410309753.html
> 
> saw this on Cincy CL


 I like those, but they are awfully heavy for a canoe of that size. Still, I'd like to give one a test.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

This was just posted on CL yesterday.

14' Aluminum canoe in Urbana. No holes.

https://dayton.craigslist.org/boa/5433179909.html


----------



## GULPisgreat

HOUSE said:


> Hey, if anyone sees a 10ft canoe for sale, please send me a message. I've been searching for over a year now on Craigslist without any luck. I saw Kayak1979's post recently help him find a river kayak so I thought I'd reach out to OGF as well. I don't need anything fancy, I just need a light canoe to quickly deploy and paddle to a fishing spot this year...hopefully under 50 pounds or somethings I can drag a short distance without messing it up. People also mentioned a Native Ultimate which would be awesome, I just haven't seen one of those for sale either.
> 
> Thanks for any help with my search .


----------



## Yakphisher

LMAO


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

House in a canoe just wouldn't look right.


----------



## gahannafly

Saw a Discovery 119 on craiglist columbus


----------



## Youngev419

Don't know if you're still looking but I have a 10ft aluminum canoe for sale. Pretty light weight, I can carry and load by myself but it does have 2 bench seats.
















Montgomery Ward sold these back in the day and they were manufactured by Grumman. All seems JB Welded to ensure no leaks.

PM with any questions or for price, thanks!


----------



## Tbomb55

Michi craft makes a short square stern canoe. It's very wide and stable so a bit of a chore to paddle but able to take a small motor.


----------



## Nubes

Flannel_Carp said:


> What is more covert than blending in with a gaggle of geese on the water?


LOL Thats about as covert as you can get! Just stay off EF during duck season!


----------



## HOUSE

Youngev, that canoe might be just the thing I need. PM sent..and thanks for the reply. 
-You other clowns with the Swan boats are killing me...lol


QUOTE="Youngev419, post: 2139092, member: 62383"]Don't know if you're still looking but I have a 10ft aluminum canoe for sale. Pretty light weight, I can carry and load by myself but it does have 2 bench seats.
View attachment 203822
View attachment 203823


Montgomery Ward sold these back in the day and they were manufactured by Grumman. All seems JB Welded to ensure no leaks.

PM with any questions or for price, thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> Youngev, that canoe might be just the thing I need. PM sent..and thanks for the reply.
> -You other clowns with the Swan boats are killing me...lol
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Youngev419, post: 2139092, member: 62383"]Don't know if you're still looking but I have a 10ft aluminum canoe for sale. Pretty light weight, I can carry and load by myself but it does have 2 bench seats.
> View attachment 203822
> View attachment 203823
> 
> 
> Montgomery Ward sold these back in the day and they were manufactured by Grumman. All seems JB Welded to ensure no leaks.
> 
> PM with any questions or for price, thanks!


[/QUOTE]
I'll pay more than house


----------



## Youngev419

Sorry fellas, was actually sold about a day after the post. Had put it on Craigslist as well and got over 25 people respond asking to come get it. Someone was willing to drive up from Kansas for it. 

Didn't realize it would be that popular.


----------



## gkicker13

http://creekboats.com/

I have the 98 and can carry it by myself, doubles as a small duck boat, and has a mount for an electric motor. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## derekdiruz

I'm selling another 12ft canoe lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

